# [SOLVED] Jpog



## mattyjc_uk1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi I have just brought jurassic park operation genesis. The game loads the main menu ok but when it starts to load the first mission it crashes straight back to the desktop, saying SIMjp has encountered a problem. I have tried updating both directx and my graphics card driver. Any ideas?


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Jpog*

Also update the game if some patches have been released.

EDIT: or not. based on quick googling looks like theres no updates


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Jpog*

Make sure you meet the minimum system requirements for the game (and post your specs here too). If theyre good, then i dont know - its possible that its heat/power related but lets not go there just yet. Do you have problems with other games (if you play any)?


----------



## mattyjc_uk1 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Jpog*

my pc does meet the recommended requirements. the pc does play all the command conquer games apart from the latest one it also plays age of empires 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Jpog*

Do you have onboard/integrated graphics or a proper graphics card?

Does the error message say anything more than "SIMjp has encountered a problem"?

Please list your system specs and graphics driver version.


----------



## mattyjc_uk1 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Jpog*

integrated graphics. the error report is 
26/04/2008 22:04	
Application Error	Faulting application simjp.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module d3d8.dll, version 5.3.2600.2180, fault address 0x000318e4.



OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix F.17, 27/04/2006
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Size	74.52 GB (80,015,491,072 bytes)
Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8 GenuineIntel ~1729 Mhz


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Jpog*

Reinstall your graphics driver (download number 1 from *here*) and reboot.

Reinstall the latest *DirectX 9.0c* (Mar'08) and reboot, then go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

Try running the game again after these 2 updates and reboots.


----------



## mattyjc_uk1 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Jpog*

I have downloaded and installed the graphics driver and also rebooted. I have ran the 2 tests and there was no problems. However i could not install direct x because when I ran the update I was told it was not a valid Win32 application!!!!


----------



## mattyjc_uk1 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Jpog*

I have tried to run the game again and it still wont run


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Jpog*



mattyjc_uk1 said:


> However i could not install direct x because when I ran the update I was told it was not a valid Win32 application!!!!


Thats odd. The install file was probably corrupted. Did you try re-downloading it? What version of directx do you have currently installed?


----------



## mattyjc_uk1 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Jpog*

i have managed to download and install the directx update, I then restarted my pc. then i tried again to run the game but im afraid it wouldnt work!!!!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Jpog*



koala said:


> Reinstall the latest *DirectX 9.0c* (Mar'08) and reboot, then go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?


Please run those tests and post back with the results.


----------



## mattyjc_uk1 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Jpog*

no problems each one was successful


----------



## SUPAHL337KILLA$ (Feb 2, 2009)

mattyjc_uk1 said:


> Hi I have just brought jurassic park operation genesis. The game loads the main menu ok but when it starts to load the first mission it crashes straight back to the desktop, saying SIMjp has encountered a problem. I have tried updating both directx and my graphics card driver. Any ideas?


Do u have an AMD Pocessor? If not, then u cannot play it. It will crash


----------

